
Coding Is Coming To Every Industry You Can Think Of - jamesbritt
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1682169/coding-is-coming-to-every-industry-you-can-think-of-time-to-start-learning-it-now
======
greenyoda
The very first sentence is trying to demolish a hypothesis that nobody who
knows the least bit about the business world could possibly believe:

 _" Not every coder job involves working in a blue chip tech company or
Silicon Valley startup."_

For as long as computers have been commercially available, most coding jobs
were not in tech companies. They were in banks, insurance companies,
manufacturing companies, government offices, scientific research labs and any
other kind of business that had to keep track of large amounts of operational
data. A major bank's code base is probably many times the size of Facebook's.

And if a vineyard or a fashion house needs someone to write code to manage
some aspect of the business, that's hardly evidence that every one of their
employees could benefit by learning to code.

